# Some misc pics



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My buck on 12-20, poor guy looks like he is in prison LOL We had issues with him climbing the fence, so I put chicken wire around the tiop. Eventually we'll put wood plans on the outside of the fence, unless hubby decides to do something else. This was supposed to be a temp pen, but decided it would be our buck pen...it's a nice big area for him with shade and sun









His temporary house is made out of pallets, it's long as I used the longer pallets, so he has lots of space. The tarps work GREAT it was windy yesterday and they did a great job blocking the wind.
When it's windy I take old bedding and stuff it in the holes in that front pallet to help keep the wind out. Of course silly boy pulled it out today LOL But it served it's purpose yesterday. he doesn't get a lot of wind and his house faces the south, our weather comes from the west/northwest. I'll be making him a permanent house soon 









Sweetheart says CHEESE!









Who was it that said my goats smile? LOL









Here comes.........TROUBLE! my lil'tomboy  she's due Feb 25th! 









Doesn't Summer look like she's frowning when she found out all I had in my hand was an empty milk jug? :laugh: 









Summer lil'miss nosey









Okay Trouble can share that title with Summer...nosey girls 









Wild Child









Nosey nose...









She looks so silly!









They thought it was feeding time, and were piling into the addition we are making <eventually this is where they will sleep it's 16' long and about 6' wide>









Summer and Sweetheart give my son a hard time as he tries to go out of the gate :laugh: 









Summer kept getting this 'sneaky' look she gets...you always know she is up to something because she starts flicking her tail like crazy and ducks down a little on her front end....she's just so silly!









My son came back in with the leash and Summer had to be RIGHT THERE inspecting









Sweetheart gives my son a kiss! he was scratching 'the spot' and she was loving it 









Our little barn is 16'x12' divided into two stalls. Ithma and her sis Trouble get the front stall right now since Ithie is due to kid this weekend. The back stall is half full of loose hay from some round rolls....try moving all that hay! WHEW. Oh and of course the hay rack is full but they want the stuff on top, you know it's the same thing but the top is better...hehe....either that or they are digging for the bale of alfalfa I hid way up on top LOL









Can I come out mom? Pllllleeeassseeee? I promise I'll be a good boy!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Cuties!
Your buck longstreet is such a ham!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice pictures!! I love your goats!! 
What a bunch of hams!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute, I like Trouble


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

They are all beauties! but I  trouble!


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

Whatever you are doing to get your goats that healthy looking is working wonderfully. Nice pics. I absolutely love looking at other peopels stock and there setups. Excellent use of pallets if I do say so myself. 

Your Does are very pretty and that photo of your buck wanting out looks like Cody all the time. 

"Don't let the buck out no matter what he tells you." Lol

Nice pics
Tom


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  Trouble is my 'tomboy' but she's my sweetie  She's soooooo fuzzy right now wiith her winter coat she looks silly! 
Longstreet is a good boy, and he'll eventually run with the herd again, but not until summer when we start taking them back in the woods to browse. He'd have to be watched so he doesn't climb fence  We had no problems until right before we put him in his own pen.

Tom - I'll post some pics of our mini barn we are finishing up over in the barnyard section in a little while, we built it out of pallets!


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

Do you live in Ky???


Tom


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Myakkagoater said:


> Do you live in Ky???
> 
> Tom


Yep in the heart of horse country


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

We are headed back to Shelbyville in 2 years. What part of Ky.???

Tom


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Myakkagoater said:


> We are headed back to Shelbyville in 2 years. What part of Ky.???
> 
> Tom


We live just outside of Midway, not too far from Shelbyville! Small world  I love this area.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Your goats look really good...and so cute! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice pics ...thanks for sharing.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice pics! Handsome goats! 

We might actually be getting some snow here in the foothills of the Sonoran Desert. :shocked: Up to 2" has been forecasted for elevations down to 2000 ft, which is right about where we're at. I'm excited and hopeful but not holding my breath. I think there's nothing prettier than the desert frosted in a sprinkling of freshly fallen snow. Would love to see my Sebastopol geese meandering about in it. Especially the Lavenders. If we do get some snow, I'll definately take some pics.

Deb Mc


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Your buck is handome as they come! I like Trouble too. Now for Wild Child she looks as calm as can be. You do have a very nice herd!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Our buck is a good boy, and he can be a real sweetie. He wasn't messed with much until we got him this past summer, so he's really come around a LOT. He loves to be rubbed on, but it's all about body language, especially since he's been in his own pen. He can't be trusted around my oldest 2 kids, he does threaten them <wasn't like that in the big pen though>. I am usually the only one that goes in with him though to freshen his bedding, clean the area around his house and give him some love  Today he had that 'please' look when he thought I was going to let him out, I felt soooo bad! He was chewing on the string for my coat hood, grabbing my jacket, and those eyes.... I ended up putting his favorite doe in with him, and she was loving all over him so I let them spend the day together. I tell ya if they were human's those two would be married! And she's not in heat <I think she might be preggo>.

Trouble is a brat, but a good brat, she's just so sillly at times! I remember when we first got her, she stuck her head through a tiny little lightweight pallet and got her head stuck LOL She was running around the yard yelling with it on her head...OMG she scared me! And then she was doing a few other things to inherit the name 'troublemaker.' One day me and my youngest daughter were outside of the pen doing something, and I was telling Trouble she was 'trouble' in a playful way...then my daughter started calling her trouble. So I asked, 'Do you want to name her Trouble?" and that's the name that stuck! She's less troublesome these days, and is really laid back much like her big sis Ithma.

It's funny because Wild Child is the nervous goat of the bunch, and probably the most naughty too! <she looks soooo innocent!>. She's our only fullblooded registered doe <Summer is 50% as soon as I send in the paperwork>.
She was never messed with and was VERY wild when we got her. She's calmed down a lot, but will still run from you, but there are times she'll stand and let you rub on her. She loves to be talked to and wins the award for most annoying bleat LOL I tell ya you would think she was dying hehe!!!

Sweetheart was kind of defiant, but she has really mellowed down, she has her moment's but she's a great girl. And OMG her belly is getting BIG!!! I hope we have her due date right <Feb 25th>, but wow....me and my oldest daughter are thinking twins.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I am so impressed with their condition! It's so hard to keep the goaties looking good in harsh weather and you've obviously got some harsh weather there with the snow, wind, and cold... and yet they all look like they have beautiful thick, full, silky coats and such beautiful "fill" on their bodies! Very pretty.

I'm interested to know what camera you have? I've probably already asked you before, but I can't find it or remember.... They are gorgeous pictures!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much Traci! I replied to your pm! I believe I was using my Canon 40D for these pics with a 24-105mm F4 lens. 

I make sure the girls have good grass hay 24 hours a day, and loose mineral, plus I make sure they each get their grain at feeding time. I'm getting ready to either add a little alfalfa or alfalfa pellets to the mix. Trouble and Summer have the thickest coats, they are soooo fuzzy! I call Trouble my fuzzy tomboy! Summer is Fuzzy brat!


----------

